# FS: BSA 3-9x40mm Rifle scopes $35 shipped and $55 shipped



## tw0409 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have two BSA scopes for sale.

In the classified:

$35
viewtopic.php?f=58&t=91793

$55
viewtopic.php?f=58&t=91794

Thanks


----------

